# I can't find the Fursona Maker Jasonafex made...



## Illsent (Mar 31, 2017)

So I'm new here, and I wouldn't really call myself a full pledged furry, though I do enjoy seeing what everyone has made in this furry universe.
Anyways, I want to make my own fursona, and I'd like to use the Fursona Maker Jasonafex made, but it always just links me to his game Amorous. I know there's a creator in the game, but I've seen YouTubers use a tool called simply "Fursona Maker", and I can't find it. Can someone please link me to the download? Thanks! (BTW I have already downloaded Amorous)

EDIT: Well, apparently my crap computer is too bad to play Amorous, so I'm not sure if the Fursona Maker will work either... Would still like the link to the download, though!


----------



## Illsent (Mar 31, 2017)

Well, I figured out by myself that it comes with Amorous. Welp, thanks to everyone who considered helping but didn't...


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Mar 31, 2017)

There's a couple of other Fursona Makers I know of… The one in Amorous is good, but I think Ultimate Reference Sheet by Rad Pandas <//www.radpandas.com./ultimate-free-reference-sheet/> is a little better. It requires a decent graphics editor to use; it works by hiding/showing the layers representing the features you want. Whilst Photoshop is recommended it's perfectly possible to open and use it in GIMP, which is open source / free. If you've already encountered that one then you're probably not missing much from the Amorous maker.
There's also a nice little Flash feral wolf maker by Wyndbain <//wyndbain.deviantart.com./art/Wolf-Maker-179413339> that's fun to play around with. As it says on the page there's a newer version of it, but I prefer the original.


----------



## Illsent (Apr 1, 2017)

Eleven-lyc said:


> There's a couple of other Fursona Makers I know of… The one in Amorous is good, but I think Ultimate Reference Sheet by Rad Pandas <//www.radpandas.com./ultimate-free-reference-sheet/> is a little better. It requires a decent graphics editor to use; it works by hiding/showing the layers representing the features you want. Whilst Photoshop is recommended it's perfectly possible to open and use it in GIMP, which is open source / free. If you've already encountered that one then you're probably not missing much from the Amorous maker.
> There's also a nice little Flash feral wolf maker by Wyndbain <//wyndbain.deviantart.com./art/Wolf-Maker-179413339> that's fun to play around with. As it says on the page there's a newer version of it, but I prefer the original.


Thanks. My computer is so bad and outdated that Jasonafex's maker was glitching and lagging, so this helps a lot. ^^


----------



## Illsent (Apr 2, 2017)

To everyone (so pretty much nobody) who wanted to see what my new fursona is like, here's the link: www.furaffinity.net: My Fursona: Anton Rascalle by Illsent


----------

